

Teacher: I see the difference in educational privilege every day - frostmatthew
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2015/01/29/teacher-i-see-the-difference-in-educational-privilege-every-day-i-live-it-i-am-disgusted-by-it/

======
millermp12
Kansas City school experiment: $2B over 10 years and blacks still didn't get
their shit together.

